# Panic!! Harry bit the binman



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my god what a start to the day. Took Harry (cairn terrier) and George out for their morning walk as usual, bumped into Harry's brothers big brother Charlie and Sam (same litter) so they joined us which is usual for us. Well on the way back home (almost home) it happened!!!!!hno: the binmen where out moving the bins about (all dogs have come across this before and just barked) Well Charlie barked (top dog) then Sam & Harry barked and George just got sooo excited and jumped all over Harry and kept nipping him (he has done this before & we are trying to stop this behaviour) so it was very stressful trying to sort my 2 out :deadhorse: Anyway the binmen could see their actions were upsetting the dogs but did they move fully out of the way so we could all get pass NO  Well George thought it was all fun like poo's do and mad a fuss of the binmen so they fussed him back. I kept H on a short lead but some how he managed to bit the binmans lower leg. At first I was not shore that he had but the man shouted me back and said H had bit him (no skin broken just red mark) and that I should keep a better eye on him?? Well I apologied a lot and then cried :cry2: and gave H a good telling off, and went home. Just wondering what will happen now? I expect he will have to report it to his work? I have spoken to Harry's and Georges trainer for advice. She thought that he bit as he was frightened he has also been frightened of the thunder and lightening we had last night which may have left him on edge. She suggested that I get him a mussel so that I can put it on him when in public places to keep him safe. As he has got older he can be unpredictable in that I have been worried that he could snap (keep him away from my brothers small childred if not supervisied) Sorry for the long thread but sooo worried about him and what happened. Trainer also suggested walking him on his own 1 - 1 time with him so that he is more relaxed? ok but try telling him that?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Breath.
What happens will happen and you will then deal with it.
I suspect that most binmen see dogs as part of the risk of their job - Harry didn't break the skin, or damage the man's trousers and he is a little dog. It could have been much, much worse.
I would go ahead and get a basket muzzle and I would prepare a written statement saying that you have already consulted your dog trainer and taken their advice. If the bin man does report it and there is follow up, the fact that you have already taken advice and action may help.
Try not to get in to a state - difficult I know, but it will not make anything better.
Big hug.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Marzi that what my dog friends have said. As my friend was a witness we will put something down just incase. One even said to contact the dog warden but I don't really want to do that. What you said about the binmans trousers, he was in fact wearing shorts just wondered if due to the type of job he does! is wearing shorts a health and safety issue? As if he had been wearing trousers then I don't think Harry would have marked him through the trousers? Just a thought for Harry's defence.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I feel for you Diana xxx I think Marzis advice is great. I wouldn't report myself to the dog warden I'm sure you'll find out soon enough if they've reported it, but you've one al, you can and a muzzle will prevent any future incidents xxxxxxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Try not to worry as its a first offence and if anything 'someone' may want a word but I am sure that's all will happen if anything. You have acted properly and sought a trainers advice and I would follow all of her advice. A muzzle will prevent any accidents and walking alone will stop him getting wound up by the others barking and getting over excited and biting anyone, dog or human.
I don't think you can pass the some of the blame to the bin man for wearing shorts LOL  
I would also muzzle him around the children, whether he is supervised or not. As you have found out today a bite can happen in a flash and if a child is involved its a whole different story. Best be safe, for him and the children, than sorry.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Diana, try not to worry too much now that it has happened. Take the advice others have given you to prevent it happening again. I am sure everything will be ok 
If the dustman has reported it (did he ask for your name and address?) and if you are spoken to about the incident, the very fact that you have a dog trainer shows that you are a responsible dog owner. You had Harry on a lead in a public place so that's good. It's Harry first offence, perhaps he was frightened, did the dustman bend down to pet him? in which case he is partly to blame.A lot of dogs are nervous with strangers and shouldn't presume it's ok to pet them. But for Harry's sake and your peace of mind get him a muzzle and tell people he is a nervous dog and not to invade his space.

Val


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks to you all for the advice and support. OH has been no help in this situation and is adament that Harry will not be having a muzzel as it will stress him out and think the bite was a one off, and that I should have had him on a shorter lead (it was short):argh::deadhorse:. Will try and get him to go with us to dog training tomorrow night then hopefully he will listen to our trainer. Men can be soooo pig headed. I will be getting a muzzel as he has to be safe when out in public as I would be horrified if it happened again. I know he will hate it as I have tried halties before which did not work with him. This time for his own good I will have to purservier bless him it will upset me trying to get him use to a muzzel but needs must.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Diana, so sorry to hear your hubby is no help! That must be so infuriating for you. It's all about keeping Harry safe and next time it may be different. 
Regarding his muzzle, Harry will hate it if you just put it on and expect him to get on with it, however with a little time and training from you he will accept it. You need to desensitise him to the muzzle. Here is a you tube link showing how to do it but have a look at all the videos on there, it'll give you a good idea on what to do and will make it much less stressful for both of you.
http://youtu.be/_I3c-J7HNxs


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It all sounds as if it was hugely chaotic and little Harry got overwhelmed. Not surprising really. Don't beat yourself up. Take the measures you need to take to keep everyone safe. I include the dogs in the 'everyone'! Breathe.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

One of my previous dogs bit a mans thigh, we were sitting quietly by a stream and this man appeared out of no where, my dog barked and the man started waving his arms around and shouting get him away, I really think my dog was protecting me and he nipped him, I think because of the situation which he had never been in before. He went the whole of the rest of his life not so much as growling at anyone. It is a horrible feeling the man told me how he was going to get the police and make sure the dog was put down, I lived in fear for a few dsys but thankfully never saw him again. I hope your dog trainer will be able to reassure you and your OH on the right course of action. Arlo and Savannah send cuddles to you and Harry.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's too bad that it happened but it seems it wasn't a serious bite so hopefully nothing will happen. I have never had a dog that bit anyone but I am sure that if it happened here in Canada that some law suit would happen cause people here sue you for the smallest of things! When Molly was a baby our landlord would pick her up and she was very nippy so I would always warn him but he didn't care but she did nip his ear and it bled.......he laughed it off and said she pierced his ear...I wasn't impressed with her but when they are small like that it's to be expected. Now if she is overly excited she mouths but it's soft like a graze and it doesn't hurt. If she ever bit anyone I know it would freak me out!

Maybe he was just startled hopefully the training will help!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It sounds like an awful lot of activity & excitement & noise was going on at the time of the "incident" as Harry was on a lead, there is little more you could of done to prevent it.
Is there any way you can take Harry alone next time the bin men come, and make him sit and watch the event? 
It doesn't sound like the bin man was too traumatised by the event or scarred for life. It sounds like it was an over excited nip rather than a ferocious attack.
Although the same I can understand your distress over it all.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Was away when you started this thread, hope you feel a little better about things now, you had some good advice on here. have you got a muzzle? hope your hubby will accept that it could be a necessity, and better to have him use one than risk another incident, it won't hurt him to wear one.


----------

